# Quesadilla TNT



## kadesma (Dec 26, 2009)

The friend who comes over and we dream up things to eat came today and with all the foods left from Christmas here is one of the things we made for our lunch.
We made wedges out of a head of radicchio and brushed them with a mix of evoo,balsamic,chopped fresh rosemary,1 clove of minced garlic,salt and pepper. Broil til tender and slightly charred. re-brush with the evoo mix when done. When done we cut the radicchio into thin slivers and assembled the quesadillas:You need some melted butter about 2 Tab. good sized flour tortillas  green olive tapenade, about 3 c. grated manchego cheesesome fresh thyme say 1 tea. and some pepper..I used a pannini maker to do this I spread one tortilla with a thin layer of tapenade set it one the grill and then made a border one the tortillia with the cheese,put on the radicchio,thyme and god grind of pepper, topped with 2nd tortilla and brushed with more butter,put the lid down and let the cheese melt.  cut into 6 pieces and enjoy
I can give exact amounts if i haven't been clear but this made 3 quesadillas
we also had buttered radishes,and a few stuffed mushrooms with proscuitto.
kadesma


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 26, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## kadesma (Dec 26, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............


It was  
kades


----------

